# Head shaking - what does it mean?



## PznIvyFarm

The last week or so I have noticed two of my girls shaking their heads periodically - is there something I should look for? Mites? (if it was my dog I would suspect ear mites, but she is a long-eared breed, the goats ears are more upright so i didn't think they were prone to this)


----------



## cdtrum

Yep....I would say ear mites....just went through it with my guys.....I used cat ear mite medicine for mine......you have to do it a few times to get rid of them...just 1 treatment was not enough for mine.


----------



## StaceyRosado

VetRx in the ears will take care of mites


----------



## PznIvyFarm

What is VetRX - i saw a poultry one online but i don't think that is what you are talking about.

Didn't see it on TSC or Countrymax's site. (doesn't mean they don't have it, might not be typing in right description) I don't want to wait to order it, so whatever i get needs to be in stock at one of them.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I dont have the poultry one to compare but I presume is extremely similar. I dont think TSC carries it but I know Jeffers does www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## PznIvyFarm

I got the cat ear mite med. Did Bailey on the milking stand and went okay although she freaked when it hit her ears. Did Chara in the pen, and she went ballistic, acted like i was killing her, and then stood around hacking for 10 minutes b/c she had had a mouthful of hay (thought if she was distracted it would be better) Chara is my easy girl, i don't think i want to touch Mink - but there's no way i can get her on the milking stand, she weighs a ton right now. Any thoughts on how i can make this easier? (I was thinking of waiting until she is in full labor and completely distracted :wink: )


----------



## StaceyRosado

I wouldnt do anything to a doe in labor. Can you strattle her and do the ears that way?


----------



## PznIvyFarm

Maybe, but the last time i had to do something to her (sel/vit E gel) she screamed like i was killing her. I am reluctant to stress her so close to delivery. I was shocked that Chara would flip out, she is usually the calm one. I have some powder stuff for all sorts of stuff, including mites, maybe that would be better?


----------



## StaceyRosado

haha - goats are drama queens, most of the time its over and done with and they could care less they just like to pull on our emotions 

I love mine to death -- but most of the time Im like "get over it" and they do


----------



## PznIvyFarm

StaceyRoop said:


> haha - goats are drama queens,


Maybe that's why my daughter likes the goats so much - like calls to like :wink:


----------



## Isabella

My 12 year old doe only cries when she is in pain, usually, like a false pregnancy along with mastitis but this year, crying, no grain, some leaves and grass, small amount of hay, munches on straw, small amount of water, crying stopped after two days, no fever, she upset everyone with that feat, including me, shakes her head every once in a while, what can be wrong, The vet said to watch her and call for an appointment if needed


----------

